# Myers Briggs Personality Test



## SolaScriptura (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, so today at CPE we did the Myers Briggs test. I think I was the only one who hadn't completed it. It said that I'm an "ENTJ." That was a surprise because I thought it would say that I'm a "JERK."

Has anyone else here done it? 

As I read the description, it was about as accurate as the descprition of my horoscope sign, which is to say it was right about as much as it was wrong.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 13, 2010)

I think that's the one I took - the one that showed I basically had the same personality as Stalin.

I'm not kidding, there was a thing that came up when I was done that said "People with Similar Personalities are..." and there was a picture of Joe.

Sigh.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 13, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I think that's the one I took - the one that showed I basically had the same personality as Stalin.
> 
> I'm not kidding, there was a thing that came up when I was done that said "People with Similar Personalities are..." and there was a picture of Joe.
> 
> Sigh.



It said that the descriptor for mine is "The Fieldmarshall." I like the sound of that. A lot.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not familiar with this test. I want them to come up with a personality test that is scratch and sniff.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 13, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I think that's the one I took - the one that showed I basically had the same personality as Stalin.
> 
> I'm not kidding, there was a thing that came up when I was done that said "People with Similar Personalities are..." and there was a picture of Joe.
> 
> Sigh.



Are you suggesting this as a reason to question the test's accuracy? Heid and I like taking personality tests (she's Jack Bauer and I'm Lara Croft), but the Myers-Briggs is the one that seems most recognizable when you compare its results to your own self-awareness. Perhaps that just means it's the most flattering.


----------



## louis_jp (Jul 13, 2010)

INTJ for me, but that was about 15 years ago.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 13, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's the one I took - the one that showed I basically had the same personality as Stalin.
> ...


 
Well, my youngest brother DID say he thought the results pointed to the test's accuracy. I maintain that he is a prejudiced individual though.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jul 13, 2010)

I wonder what personality Jesus would have... I want that personality!


----------



## Tripel (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the Myers Briggs.

I'm an ISTP, which is labeled the "Crafter".


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a Scorpio, and I "play well with others."


----------



## Elimelek (Jul 13, 2010)

Intp


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2010)

I am INTJ as well!


----------



## Gibb (Jul 13, 2010)

Now that Jake brings up the INTJ, yes, I did take it in college, but I don't remember the outcome. I think it can be taken on-line, free. Not sure, though.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 13, 2010)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that it might incriminate me 

Seriously, I'm INTJ, it sounds like a certain personality type is attracted to this forum!


----------



## Gibb (Jul 13, 2010)

Just took the on-line one. Whatever.  It said I was INFJ. I know that was not the answer when I took it in school.


----------



## SouthernSaint (Jul 13, 2010)

I"m INTJ too! Test said that I'm extremely judgmental! YIKES! Maybe I can look for the good in this?? Can I view this as "a good judge of false doctrine"?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 13, 2010)

I was told that approx 2% of the population is ENTJ... that would explain why I have a natural tendency of thinking of most people as sheep to be herded.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jul 13, 2010)

Our seminary paid for every one of those personality tests. There was one with over 500 questions. In the final analysis they tell us that the results are more dependent on your mood and what's going on that anything else....go figure.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 13, 2010)

BTW - Before I forget... THANK YOU dear taxpayers for graciously funding me and 7 other chaplains to spend the better part of our morning taking and going over this test. Thanks to your generosity I know now that I'm an ENTJ.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2010)

I want my money back.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 13, 2010)

I've taken it a few times, and it was different every time. Maybe it's just a matter of which personality... er.... _MOOD_ I'm in at the time I take the test.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

INFJ according to an online version. I remember it once being ISTP. But hey, INFJ is supposed to have been John Calvin's personality type, so I'll take it!


----------



## torstar (Jul 13, 2010)

Tested a 1% category, INTP, the problem solvers, social defects, geeks, but intuitive. 

The detailed description fit me perfectly, friends and colleagues laughed when they read it, they sure couldn't put their minds around describing it.

The NBA has tested a lot for this recently, in the 1000s of tests given only Dikembe Mutumbo was put into this group.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 13, 2010)

torstar said:


> Tested a 1% category, INTP, the problem solvers, social defects, geeks, but intuitive.
> 
> The detailed description fit me perfectly, friends and colleagues laughed when they read it, they sure couldn't put their minds around describing it.
> 
> The NBA has tested a lot for this recently, in the 1000s of tests given only Dikembe Mutumbo was put into this group.


 
Same here. If I recall, the profile fits certain terrorists too.


----------



## torstar (Jul 13, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> > Tested a 1% category, INTP, the problem solvers, social defects, geeks, but intuitive.
> ...




I've only met 2 or 3 that I suspected were INTP in my life. Best friends until they weren't any more (shrug).

This test was the first time my profile wasn't called a pathology. Where was this reassurance for all the useless teachers and coaches who would yell "what's wrong with you!!!"? Nothing is wrong with me... 

I prefer Darwin or Einstein as the role model (oops, did I say Darwin??).

Always kidding.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




SolaScriptura said:


> I was told that approx 2% of the population is ENTJ... that would explain why I have a natural tendency of thinking of most people as sheep to be herded.


 

Impossible to be 2%. E is the vast majority and so is J. And most men are T.

You have to be an introvert to start getting the almost non-existent combos.


----------



## Kentaro (Jul 14, 2010)

I took it and it determined I was an INFJ. The description was very accurate. My friends and I had a lot of fun taking the tests.


----------



## Gibb (Jul 14, 2010)

It does occur to me that they are saying that I am INFJ, idealist, and that is necessary for the work I do. Further, I believe my one and only spiritual gift is that of (KJV word) helps, and this goes right along with that.

Of course, outside of the salvific realm, we all believe what we want to believe.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 14, 2010)

INTJ or ISTJ for me (strong on both the N and the S). My wife's master's thesis was on the MBTI and I was one of her test subjects. I could not disagree with the results.

AMR


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 14, 2010)

Entj

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------




torstar said:


> Impossible to be 2%. E is the vast majority and so is J. And most men are T.
> 
> You have to be an introvert to start getting the almost non-existent combos.



This link gives the breakdown


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I was told that approx 2% of the population is ENTJ... that would explain why I have a natural tendency of thinking of most people as sheep to be herded.


 
I was given this test back in the day when I was a church secretary. When the nice man came to tell my my score, he was so sober and concerned that I'd be upset, that it sounded like I was getting bad biopsy results. So, of that 2%, only very few are women. Being a female, he thought I'd become emotional about getting a freak score. Being an ENTJ, I just wanted to get back to work!

Seriously though, in a way this label has helped when ministering to other women. They figure if Field Marshall Woman can successfully submit to her husband and church leaders, then they can too.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 14, 2010)

I am ENTJ too. I wonder if this cluster of personality traits is disproportionately found in pastors/elders. More than 2% of the PB population has already claimed this label.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for confirming the small percentage on the NTJ combo -- I thought it was small, but couldn't remember for sure. Over several tests for work, etc., the only change I've seen is between the I and the E.


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 14, 2010)

When I took this test and saw the description of my personality type, I wasn't all that impressed--I saw a few things in the description that I didn't think really applied to me. But then I took a look at the descriptions of the other personality types, and started taking the results more seriously. The other personality types were so drastically different from mine, that I realized the points I was quibbling about with my personality type description were really quite minor. 

Different people with different personalities really do think and operate in majorly different ways. Looking at the different personality descriptions and comparing them to the people I know (who had taken the test) really helped me understand those people better. 

An example: people of my sister's personality type are described as being very loyal, often keeping the same friendships for years. I read that and thought "Wow, that's totally true of my sister, but you know, I never thought of that before." 

I'm another INTJ.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2010)

ESTJ

ESTJ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## torstar (Jul 14, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Entj
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...


 

Thank you. 

One area that this doesn't cover is a propensity of certain types to be drawn to these tests like a moth to the flame (IQ and memory quizzes as well). As such, the brainy types have all taken this test and love it and are over-represented from curiosity.

Other types will not voluntarily submit to such testing and must be drawn like a fish in a net (when work forces you to fill it out).


----------



## MarieP (Jul 14, 2010)

ENFJ

The same personality type as King David!


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 14, 2010)

ISTJ here.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 14, 2010)

ISTP for me.


----------



## torstar (Jul 14, 2010)

Elimelek said:


> Intp


 

Who would have guessed the PB is a magnet for INTPs?

Pass me that Dutch systematic theology tome that hasn't been checked out of the library in 213 years? 

Other INTP boards don't have much of an inclination for religious belief (just letting y'all know).


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting thread. Does anyone have a link to an online MBPT? I've taken this a couple times in the past but can't remember that type I am (was).


----------



## KMK (Jul 14, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> I am ENTJ too. I wonder if this cluster of personality traits is disproportionately found in pastors/elders. More than 2% of the PB population has already claimed this label.


 
Perhaps Rich could pop for all of us to take the test, then we could have a different forum for each. 

I wonder if falls out down paedo/credo lines, post-pre-a lines etc.


----------



## MRC (Jul 14, 2010)

intj


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 14, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Interesting thread. Does anyone have a link to an online MBPT? I've taken this a couple times in the past but can't remember that type I am (was).


 
Here is oneFree Jung Personality Test
Here is anotherPersonality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology


----------



## Skyler (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a yellow-green.

Oh wait. Wrong personality test.

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

And also. Shouldn't this be a poll?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 14, 2010)

People are not "types", they are people. I despise such tests.

Does that tell you which type I am


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> People are not "types", they are people. I despise such tests.
> 
> Does that tell you which type I am


 
I think it makes you a G-R-U-M-P.  That's just my professional opinion though. Personally we all think your swell!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 14, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> INTJ for me, but that was about 15 years ago.


 
Interesting, I was INTJ as well. Way up in the corner. Imagine that. Mine was about 10 years ago, and they made us take it when entering seminary.


----------



## torstar (Jul 14, 2010)

Skyler said:


> I'm a yellow-green.
> 
> Oh wait. Wrong personality test.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thread. Does anyone have a link to an online MBPT? I've taken this a couple times in the past but can't remember that type I am (was).
> ...


 
Thanks!

I took one. I'm ENFJ...not sure what that means yet. 

Famous ENFJs: Bill Clinton, Tony Blair, Clara Barton (Founder of the American Red Cross), Ronald Reagan. I'm speechless.

Careers most suitable: counselor, social worker, educator, physician, manager, politican


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 14, 2010)

ESFJ! Borderline on the E.
At best I am warm, nurturing, dependable, helpful and caring. At worst I am over sensitive, insecure and manipulative.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

The ESFJ page tells me that Bill Clinton is an ESFJ along with Mary Tyler Moore, Sally Field, Terry Bradshaw, Monica (from Friends) and Donald Duck.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2010)

Any other ESTJ's? Am I the only one?


----------



## Mindaboo (Jul 14, 2010)

> Any other ESTJ's? Am I the only one?



That was my result too! I am glad we aren't alone. I was starting to get scared until I saw your post. I am an extremely social person. I take it you are too!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 14, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Personally we all think your swell!


 
Michael,

You need to get your head out of the sand, and ask around a little bit


----------



## MarieP (Jul 14, 2010)

Ivan said:


> I took one. I'm ENFJ...not sure what that means yet.



It means that you love to build relationships with others, people often ask you "What are you smiling about?", you could spend all day lost in "what-ifs," you tend to act upon intuition, you would rather make a value judgment rather than a cold and calculated judgment, and that you think most everything can be analyzed.




Ivan said:


> Famous ENFJs: Bill Clinton, Tony Blair, Clara Barton (Founder of the American Red Cross), Ronald Reagan. I'm speechless.



And King David... 

and Barack Obama... but lets not talk about that...


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 14, 2010)

INFJ here. I found the test to be very accurate.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2010)

Mindaboo said:


> > Any other ESTJ's? Am I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> That was my result too! I am glad we aren't alone. I was starting to get scared until I saw your post. I am an extremely social person. I take it you are too!


 
I am quite the social butterfly.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 15, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> > > Any other ESTJ's? Am I the only one?
> ...


 
A machete-toting social butterfly.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2010)

What can I say.


----------



## CatherineL (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm an INFJ, my husband is an INTJ. I can't believe so many people on here have those - I've only ever met a few other INTJs (who were all scientists like my husband) and never an INFJ. Both are rarer types and I believe INTJ is the rarest.

Although I was initially skeptical of the test, its really helped my husband and understand where the other is coming from. We did it during pre-marital counseling.


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 15, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> INTJ for me, but that was about 15 years ago.



That's always been mine. I took it about 6 or 7 different times and it always comes out the same. Off the charts with "introversion" and "judgment." (But it's not what people think.)


BTW, why is he doing CPE? I took that nonsense in '84 and never got over my regrets. Psychobabble smoothed over with new age pablum.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




SouthernSaint said:


> I"m INTJ too! Test said that I'm extremely judgmental! YIKES! Maybe I can look for the good in this?? Can I view this as "a good judge of false doctrine"?



The "judgment" designation speaks of one's ability to make a decision, not whether or not we're judgmental. For instance, I'm so strong on the "judgment" side of things that I have absolutely no problem making decisions. It's just I seldom make the RIGHT decision. 

OTOH the "perceptive" designation tells of the person's desire to look at all options, from all angles. So "p's", especially in a group, can seldom make a decision because they will first of all beat the thing to death. So a good grouping of people is a mixture of "j's" and "p's."


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 15, 2010)

ENTJ all the way. I scare little children too.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 16, 2010)

Mindaboo said:


> > Any other ESTJ's? Am I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> That was my result too! I am glad we aren't alone. I was starting to get scared until I saw your post. I am an extremely social person. I take it you are too!


 

I'm also ESTJ. Kudos to us... we're kindred spirits!!  I took the test several times a few years ago. But I may be borderline E since I'm rather shy in certain situations (so maybe leaning slightly toward E).


----------



## LeeD (Jul 16, 2010)

ISTJ here.


----------



## torstar (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm also ESTJ. Kudos to us... we're kindred spirits!!  I took the test several times a few years ago. But I may be borderline E since I'm rather shy in certain situations (so maybe leaning slightly toward E).[/QUOTE]


Borderline E?

Here's a simple test for I or E. 

You are at the end of your tether, work has been very very stressful for over a month. On a Friday night you FINALLY have an evening unscheduled and can recharge your batteries the way you want to.

The phone rings and you find you are now OBLIGATED to attend a dinner party in one hour. A few close friends and a few you've lost touch with and a few strangers will be there. 

Your reaction is:

A) How wonderful. You need people around to pick you up. A chance to enjoy those 3 types of company. Small talk is the greatest thing, isn't it? And meet new people. This will propel you happily into a great weekend.

or 

B) You see a pair of knitting needles on the counter and for 10 seconds consider poking your eyes out with them, like Oedipus.

If you are not clearly an I, you are an E...


----------



## puritan628 (Jul 16, 2010)

ENTJ here. And the assessment was administered to me and others by a certified Myers-Briggs Type Indicator administrator. This is NOT a personality test. It measures a person's preferences. And the J does not mean you're judgmental of other people. These are examples of exactly why the developers of said assessment originally required that the assessment only be administered by trained facilitators, because of the misunderstandings about the assessment.


----------



## janimar (Jul 16, 2010)

ISTJ here. I also taught the Myers Briggs to the teachers at one of the Christian schools I taught at. I have liked and found it reliable. I first took the test back in the 80's and recently retook it and though some of the numbers changed, for instance when I first took it I had no points in E and now have some but the final outcome was the same. I am an introvert. It helped with our school to know the tendencies of each other, but also it was helpful to see how teachers tend to be SJ and that conflicts with students, who are NP for instance.


----------



## Grymir (Jul 17, 2010)

ISTJ here. It's a great test I learned about when going to college. Psych major.

Wifes an INTJ. Match made in heaven. (Can you say we're both introverts?)


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 17, 2010)

Pretty strongly INFP.


----------



## CNJ (Jul 19, 2010)

I know my Myers Briggs test results and my sister-in-law even wrote a program for it so people could take the test on my old Apple Computer. It is interesting and when my husband was courting me in 1999 I even had him take it. This is a fun thread, but I am not going to say what I am. Haven't thought about it for maybe ten years. 

Currently I am in a nouthetic counseling class at Whitefield Seminary. We read a lot of Jay Adams. I read the following from Adams' book Solving Marriage Problems: Biblical Solutions for Christian Counselors:



> Temperament studies do not come from the Bible. They go back to pagan Greek thought that postulated the four-humor theory of temperament. The Bible cares nothing for such teaching about temperaments. If temperament were as important as some seem to think, the Bible would be filled with it. Instead, there isn't even a whisper of such concern in the Scriptures. You can change; temperament has nothing to do with it. Still others protest, 'But that's just the way I am,' meaning thereby, 'Don't expect me to change.'



Now don't tell this to Tim LaHaye, who wrote The Spirit-Controlled Temperament long before his "left behind" novels. His system wasn't as complete as the 16 from Myers Briggs. But then I wouldn't look to LaHaye for counseling input, or theology/escatology either. At one time when I was younger and lived in California my roommates and I would speculate what colors look good on people and judge their LaHaye temperament by their colors. I still try to wear the colors that look good on me, but don't think about temperaments so much.


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 19, 2010)

CNJ said:


> Currently I am in a nouthetic counseling class at Whitefield Seminary. We read a lot of Jay Adams. I read the following from Adams' book Solving Marriage Problems: Biblical Solutions for Christian Counselors:


 
Fantastic! I'm a full-time biblical counselor at a "Christian" center for drug and alcohol abuse and nouthetic counseling is what I do. Boy do I get looks from the other "secular" counselors! 

Keep it up!


----------

